# Sony Picture Motion Browser download



## marzette

I am struggling with downloading the Sony Picture Package ver 1.5 for HandyCam. I have a DCR-TRV480 camcorder. I have the original installation CD but I think it's not compatible with Windows 7, which is the O/S on my new laptop. Went on the Sony site to see if I could update drivers for Windows 7. There seems to be a couple of updates available, but the minimum requirement to update is Picture Motion Browser ver 3.x . I can't seem to find out how to install the basic version 1.5 and I don't know where to get the 3.x version ? 
Wondering if anyone could help? Is there another program that I can use to download video from my Sony camcorder to my computer(with Windows 7) ? I am a novice at this, so any help would be appreciated..
Thanks....


----------



## zuluclayman

Try here - has a download of PMB 4.3.03 as a replacement for Picture Package then above it an upgrade package to vers. 5.3

Failing this, if you have a firewire port on your computer you may be able to capture straight to your editing software - USB connection will sometimes do this but at the risk of dropped frames and audio loss or distortion.


----------

